# Looking to buy some behmor roasted coffee



## Retro (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello,
I'm looking to buy a behmor 2020SR roaster and wondered if anyone would be willing to sell me some (preferably medium roast) beans that have been roasted with one (or the similar, older model)?

Just needing a bit of justification before taking the plunge!

Thanks


----------

